# Help me to restore my funbook to original rom



## Gauravs90 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi guys...

I was trying to install custom ROM on my friends funbook from the given thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/155054-micromax-funbook.html

But I didn't liked the new rom much as it doesn't support tata photon+ so I wanted to revert back to the original rom.

I had made backup of original ROM before installing custom ROM with *CMW recovery 5 ICS*. Then I installed CMW Recovery 5 ICS in the custom ROM as it was erased when the custom ROM is flashed and restored the original ROM.

Now problem comes here is that the original ROM is restored but the kernel and serial no. is same as of previous ROM and still it doesn't support tata photon+

Pls help me to restore the original ROM as I suspect I restoring it wrong from CMW Recovery.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 17, 2012)

Serial number does not change with the kernel.
I am not sure about funbook,but usually for any Android,it is usually possible to extract the kernel from the original.
Ask your fellow funbook user with stock to extract it for you,make a zip from it and install it from CWM recovery.
Another option would be get the entire md5 of stock and flash the funbook with a flashing SW from Micromax(if there is anything like Odin from micromax)
Before doing anything,check your settings again...it is unlikely for a custom kernel to change your serial no.(unless it is AOSP/AOKP ROM,they can do anything..as the devs are as clueless as the end users,if not more!)
The worst case scenario would be..stock ROM,stock kernel with a unknown baseband,in that case service centre is the only option,even they wont do anything,but they will change the motherboard and the magical sl no/baseband will come back.
Sure,it defies logic, but sadly this is how Android works.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 17, 2012)

Did you perform a full Wipe before restoring Stock ROM..??


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 17, 2012)

How can I full wipe it from CW Recovery?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 17, 2012)

Full Wipe means, Wiping Data / Factory Reset, Wiping Cache, Wiping Dalvik Cache.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes I have done the wiping and restored the backup... but still kernel version is 3.0.8 Which was in older custom rom.. and still tata photon+ didn't worked. Can i install funseries v2 and then restore the origina ROM. Will it help?

My previous custom rom was this...
97F1-D1-H2-H01-N413.20120314

well it's done...thanks

It reverted to the same serial no again and photon+ now dosen't connect after 2nd boot. any help


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 17, 2012)

No idea, about Photon+. I don't use dongle.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

How can the serial number change with a kernel flash?
If it is not fixed with a full wipe,something must have messed the efs!!


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 18, 2012)

Here Is the step by step procedure to what i have done with my funbook..

1. Let say it has original stock rom installed in it and it has following shown in about-
model- P300
kernel- 3.0.8 inet 16
build no- 97F1-D1-H2-HO1-MMX

2. I installed cw recovery in the stock rom and made the backup of the stock rom in external memory card.

3. I downloaded the .img file of custom rom (from micromax thread of thinkdigit) and flashed it using livesuit. Now the custom rom is fully working and it has following shown in about.
model- M701C
kernel- 3.0.8+
build no- 97F1-D1-H2-HO1-N413

4. After fiddling with new rom I realised that its not that good, so i wanted to revert back to the stock.

5. To revert back to the stock rom I have to install CW Recovery in custom rom as it was wiped out after flashing.

6.After flashing CW recovery and clearing cache, dalvik cache I restored the stock rom from the backup using CW recovery.

7. Rebooted with stock rom and the model no., kernel, build no. was of stock rom but on second boot these changed to that of custom rom as shown in about.

Don't know what's happening here.....


----------



## red dragon (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok got it!
During flashing the stock via CWM recovery,did you format the system partition in CWM before the install?
I mean,you cleaned up cache,d.c alright,but did you format system partition(As far as I can remember this option is usually present in the advanced folder of CWM recovery)


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 19, 2012)

It's present in "Mounts and Storage Menu"... will try it....


----------

